# Evernote : bug de la version 4.1 : suis-je seul ?



## delmic (31 Août 2011)

Bonjour,

Je précise avant tout que j'utilise Evernote Premium afin de pouvoir éditer et gérer mes notes à la fois sur le iPod et sur le Mac. Comme mon problème se situe essentiellement sur le iPod (transféré toutefois lors des synchro à Evernote Mac), je poste ici :

Dans la série "pourquoi faire simple quand on peut compliquer", la nouvelle version (4.1) d'Evernote est censé permettre de contrôler quelques styles et formatage du texte sur un iPod ou un iPhone.

Or, depuis cette mise à jour, je suis victimes de 2 bugs à priori liés au renvoi à la ligne :
- lorsque j'édite ou crée une note sur le iPod, chaque appui sur [retour] ajoute une fin de ligne suivie d'un espace après :rose: (cela ne le fait pas sur Mac ou "en ligne")


- lorsque je "colle" un texte en provenance d'une autre app (Text Editor, Calengoo, ...), les retours à la lignes disparaissent tous dans Evernote 

Tout ceci rend toute note créée sur l'iPod à partir d'un copier/coller quasi impossible à lire, donc j'en appelle à vos pratiques, connaissances et compétences pour :
savoir si je suis seul à utiliser Evernote en saisie sur un iPod

sinon, si quelqu'un a le même problème

et enfin y'a-t-il une solution comme revenir à une version précédente de l'app (comment ? TimeMachine ?) ou une solution tierce à votre connaissance ?


----------



## delmic (3 Septembre 2011)

Pas de témoignage 

serais-je le seul à utiliser cette appli sur mac et iPod


----------



## delmic (4 Septembre 2011)

... et dans cette hypothèse, quelqu'un connait-il une app pouvant remplacer evernote :
- notes synchros iPod et iMac
- possibilité de modifier (au moins le texte sous iPod, tout sur iMac)
- option de recherche (1300 notes à l'heure actuelle !


----------



## delmic (22 Septembre 2011)

bon, alors décidément, revenons aux fondamentaux :

Quelqu'un utilise-t-il Evernote ?


----------



## LucBent (22 Septembre 2011)

Oui entre Ipad, Ipod, PC Windows.... et no problemo


----------

